
Ask HN: Making closed-source software that handles personal data illegal? - seven-dev
Basically, if someone is handling your personal data, you need to be able to know exactly what they&#x27;re doing with it.<p>Of course they&#x27;ll always have other ways to access that data but it would be a good start.<p>That would also mean that the server would have to be as secure as possible because the code would be open to the public.<p>What do you guys think?
======
sharemywin
Depending on what you call personal data you could argue all data is personal
so all software must be open source?

